# My son Caleb



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

My son Caleb is 9 years old. He liks to play like other nine year olds. He likes funny jokes and rock music. He also seems to think whatever Dad does is the coolest, like most 9 year olds. My son Caleb is the best.
My son Caleb is Bi-Polar. My son Caleb also has Aspergers ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome ). This is very unlike most other 9 year olds. He is still the best ever.
One day he noticed me posting up pictures of my SPace Marines here in the WIP threads, and said" Dad, I want to do that, too. Can I have some mini's you are not using and make my own?" So, here is what Caleb has come up with so far.
He seems to favor Tau so far, but there is a couple of marines, one of which is pictured here.

















































He also like sto take leftovers from 40K and WarMachine and smash em together.










He is always working on something, so no doubt there will be new pics in the future. I love my son Caleb. He's the best.


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Well your son is very creative and is very imaginitive tell him good job and give him a pat on the back for me.I will be watching this thread and hope to see more tings from your boy.
Ordo


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

WarRaven..let Caleb know that i am going to name one of my Marines after him!! Brother Marine Caleb!! Will post it up here when done [if thats ok with you! ]....or it will be one of the next ones on my Malevolent thread when i update it this weekend coming!!
:wink:


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Gotta say it does my heart good to see a son want to take after his father, hope mine will do the same one day. Can't give him rep but I'll let you hold onto it for him.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Tell him also that there is already an Overlord Caleb in my CSM force.(See the link in my sig) I know how you feel about your son, mine is 6. As long as they have your encouragement and support children will achieve great things. Let him know we are impressed. I bought a copy of space hulk for my son and I to play together. He loves 40k too. Rep for being a cool Dad.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Tell him to join Heresy so i can give him some rep :grin:.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Does he do everything or does dad help him at some points along the way? If so he has some really good painting and modeling talent i must say. I like the lascannon mash up with the warmachine bits, and the heavy bolter on the bike actually gives me a conversion idea for some space marine bikers. +rep for you but its also for him


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

techwitch said:


> Does he do everything or does dad help him at some points along the way?


He does almost everything himself. He asks me to help a little with some detail painting every now and then,But I encourage him to go ahead and try it on his own first, and it usually turns out pretty good for him, and the ideas are all his own. He does pretty much all the work. The rep that has been given in this thread rightfully goes to him. He had me pick up some nid's awhile back, so we will see which direction they go.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

He clearly has a good imagination, something you should treasure (Y)


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

That's just swell man. Keep those, you'll want them later.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Caleb and the nids. Bought a small box with several termagaunts. Two are painted so far. here is Caleb's he did all himself. He said he put debris on the base to make it look like he was running through wreckage.


















Here is one that he wanted to work on with Daddy.


----------



## Ordo (Dec 31, 2008)

Well,
I am glad he is so into painting,as othes hav said its great to see a boy do after his father.I am surprised at his painting though it looks reallygood an if I knew how to give rep I would lol
Ordo


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

I like how he painted the first one, has a real organic feel to it.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Caleb painted his bike last night. He asked for a little help from Dad, but most of it is his own work. He added a missle launcher to the right side, and took some ink along the bottom to "make it look like it has mud on it". We had an altercation with the redpaint which resulted in a large paint explosion on the our mat. Some splattered onto the front wheel of the bike, giving the appearance of blodd, and that someone had been struck. Caleb wanted to run with that, so we did. He then wanted me to help paint his ork/marine mashup. I did the arm and helped with the rest of it. He created and put together all the models himself.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

hah mutated ork/marine for the win 
Really good work, I hope when/if I have a son we are as close as you and Caleb seem to be 
He has a really good eye for conversions, really liked the missile launcher on the bike, give him a pat on the back from me!
Keep it up, and plus rep :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That missile launcher bike is great. I have to admit that they would be very cool in battle.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

Caleb started partial hospitalization this week, so it may be a bit before he has any new mini's to post.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

More work from Caleb!

man jsut teach him how to use watered down paints as washes and a little drybush technique and he'll be very talented for his age.

Go Caleb!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

"My son Caleb is Bi-Polar. My son Caleb also has Aspergers"

i work with Aspergers and my Brother in law battles it. Firstly you must be a DEVOTED dad to have made time to help him paint and then post them up here k:

Nice minis and I hope Celeb is still painting in a few years from now !


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow he is really on track with the conversions, i can definilty see some potential with your on, congratulations and +rep


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

So the missile launcher on the bike make it a counts as attack bike? Id totally go for it.


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 23, 2009)

After a long hiatus, my son Caleb now has a good sized handful of genestealers he is bugging me to help him paint. A very cool and kind new neighbor bequeethed them to him, and Caleb is about to go nuts bugging me to set up the paints 'Right now!'. So, pretty soon we will see what he does with these new nids. I myself have gotten out of the habit, I mean hobby, for now due to time constraints and monetary issues.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

This is a really sweet ideak: Caleb seems to really love his painting and good on im! Really nice of you to post his pictures here just like you would with your own

Skar


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

The lad will go far.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

really great work. You have a gifted son and its great that you support him so much. You are a very devoted father and you have my respect


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

your dedicated dad. good to see a father and son painting team. he maybe one of the best painters yet to grace the heresy.one of my favorite painters also has Asperger Syndrome. +rep to you and caleb


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

It puts a huge smile on my face to see this 

Tell Caleb that I love his work, and will be back to check out his Genestealers

You are a very good father, and like jasonfly said, you have my respect 
+rep


----------

